# Paints Vs. Shadesticks!



## makeup_junkie (Nov 8, 2005)

(sorry, i don't know if this should be here or in recommendations...)

I was at the MAC counter at Nordstrom yesterday trying to get a shadestick because I want to try an alternative to using paints as my eyeshadow base because my eyeshadow STILL creases (seriously one of the most frustrating things in the world).  I was explaining my situation to the MA and she said that there's no reason to have both paints and shadesticks because they are the same thing, except the paint is a "liquid"....not really what I would call it but that's what she said.  She said I would be wasting my money if I had both the paints (bare canvas and still life) and the shadesticks (I was going to get fresh cement and beige-ing).  Is this true?  

I just want to know your opinion because apparently I'm confused now.


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 8, 2005)

no, it's not true.  Fresh Cement shadestick has more colour to it than Bare Canvas Paint.  i have both of them and use both of them, but i would never use Bare Canvas alone, while i use Fresh Cement alone.

i'm an NC15-20.

and shadesticks STILL crease on me by the end of the day if i don't put powder over them!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I know that the shadesticks generally have more color to them especially in comparison with bare canvas paint.  I guess I'll just try a shadestick myself.  I can't get my hands on UDPP.


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

shadesticks crease on me too... they do have more pigmentation but i use it more on top of my ud pp... the colors are nice but they do crease... i dont know why. even the MA told me that paints are better.


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_Well I know that the shadesticks generally have more color to them especially in comparison with bare canvas paint.  I guess I'll just try a shadestick myself.  I can't get my hands on UDPP.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think they have ud pp on the sephora site... u may want to check there.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 9, 2005)

Normally Sephora does sell the PP, but it is Out Of Stock. UD can't make enough of it and everytime they do get it in, it flies off the shelf.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 9, 2005)

Unfortunately UDPP is still out of stock on Sephora.

So we're going with a "no" for the shadestick?  Hmmm...


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 9, 2005)

I am a base fiend, so I use both Paints and Shadesticks simultaneously!  I do this mostly because I am out of Primer Potion...normally I would put PP all over first, and then put the Shadestick (or multiple Shadestick colors!) on the lid and crease, but I've substitued Untitled Paint for the PP and basically do the same thing with a thin coat of that first.  I guess everyone's different, but I have super oily lids, so I need a lot of base goodness to get a full day out of my shadow, and trial and error has shown this method works the best for me.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe I'll try using both a paint and shadestick.  Ahhh the trials and tribulations of having oily lids......


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2005)

i have really oily skin and the only thing that makes my shadow not crease is the shadesticks...shadesticks are love <3


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i have really oily skin and the only thing that makes my shadow not crease is the shadesticks...shadesticks are love <3_

 
ITA, while I find the paints are ehh, I LOVE shadesticks, they make the colors so much more beautiful!!!


----------



## macchicaboom (Nov 9, 2005)

Shadesticks crease like mad on me, while paints only occasionally crease.  UDPP works THE BEST, hands down.


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 9, 2005)

Have you guys tried using an oil blotter sheet before doing your eye stuff? I used to crease like crazy than i started using C & C oil blotting sheets first then paints in bare canvas then a shadestick if i want the color to realy pop that day. HTH!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 9, 2005)

so far, i've been having better results with Benefit Lemon Aid than anything else i've tried for my oily eyelids.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks to Sanne, I love paints. But I also have to try Shadesticks.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 9, 2005)

Paints work really well on me- i have quite dry skin.  A Mac MA used shadesticks on me once and it felt really heavy - and it also caused my e/s to crack which i thought was weird....


----------



## lola336 (Nov 9, 2005)

i also have oily lids and i use the shadesticks and paints together.  the shadesticks have so much more color payoff...but i feel like they crease more than the paints. its rare for the paints to crease on me. so i like to use a paint as a base, with the shadestick over. i also use the primer potion but its interchangeable with the paint. i would get both and try them. that way u see what works best for you.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2005)

Shadesticks and Paints aren't the same thing.  I hate when MA's give misinformation.  You have to try both.  That's the only way to know for sure.  I love paints!  I just love them.  I use them as a base for color.  I use them by themselves.  I use them in combination with shadows to create new shades and finishes.  

Shadesticks are beautiful and have very nice shades.  That is why I like them but they aren't the best base in my opinion.  Shadesticks crease on me by themselves so I always use a paint like Bamboom (it's almost a perfect match for my skin tone) as a primer and then layer a shadetick over it.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 13, 2005)

*shadesticks vs. paints*

in your opinion, which is better??  for bases, by themselves, or for anything else.  and give a reason and your favorite colour if you'd like.


----------



## another_mac_addict (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm probably going to be the only person to say this, but I hate Shadesticks. The colors are great, but I bought Sharkskin and doesn't go on easily and it creases. I've got really oily eye lids, but still. I adore Paints though. Especially Flammable, Stilife and Pixel.


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't have oily lids and my shadesticks crease too. I love my paints, they stay right where I put them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the paints!! Easy to apply.


----------



## Glow (Nov 13, 2005)

i like shadesticks better than paints. Mine never crease, apply easily and such and I have oily lids...

Paints, I dont know. Im trying to get into them still


----------



## vampygirl (Nov 13, 2005)

I actually like them both.  I used my Sea Me shadestickyesterday and it did help my shadow brighten up and stay put.  But if forced to choose, I'm still a Paint girl!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 13, 2005)

I like paints better because they never crease on me whereas shadesticks do.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 13, 2005)

i can't make shadesticks work for me they seem so hard to apply...and it creased for me as well.


----------



## user4 (Nov 13, 2005)

personally i prefer paints for base (ss crease on me most of the time)... but ss have more pigmentation and work better alone...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 13, 2005)

Paints for me too. I find that the shadesticks dry over time, and then become harder to apply correctly.


----------



## saj20052006 (Nov 13, 2005)

*I Agree*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *another_mac_addict* 
_I'm probably going to be the only person to say this, but I hate Shadesticks. The colors are great, but I bought Sharkskin and doesn't go on easily and it creases. I've got really oily eye lids, but still. I adore Paints though. Especially Flammable, Stilife and Pixel._

 
I like the Shadesticks.  They really make your shadow colors POP, but I have oily lids and the paints work better.  I love Flammable, Bamboom, Pixel and Artjam.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 14, 2005)

Paints are my fave. In order for me to make shadesticks work, I have to layer them over paints.  It's really a paint.  I used Crimsonaire in my crease this weekend, so I had to use the 249 brush and work the shadestick onto the brush to apply it to my eyes.  Wearing the shadesticks alone on my lids would be an oily mess.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *another_mac_addict* 
_I'm probably going to be the only person to say this, but I hate Shadesticks. The colors are great, but I bought Sharkskin and doesn't go on easily and it creases. I've got really oily eye lids, but still. I adore Paints though. Especially Flammable, Stilife and Pixel._

 
No, ma'am, I have to say that as much as I wanted to love the shadesticks, they just didn't apply very well on me. So it's paints all the way for me. I had Royal Hue and wanted Sharkskin; was so terribly disappointed when RH didn't really work out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sharkskin and Graphito look pretty similar, however, so it's not a total loss.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 14, 2005)

I like the shadesticks better. they make your shadow colors show a lot better. my fav s/s is overcast. works as a base for ALL colors, and makes them look like they do in the pot.


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Nov 14, 2005)

i know this wasnt on here but Ive found shadestick with a light layer of a paintSTICK over it really hold the color and it doesnt crease. but ya my shadesticks crease on me =/


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

paints !!


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 16, 2005)

My lids tend to get oily and shadeshicks alone are awful but when used over paints, they don't crease as much.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 16, 2005)

I like them both for different reasons.  I really like using shadesticks for adding oomph to my shadow application.  I like using the paints more as a shadow base.  I get a better color payoff with the shadesticks because they don't dry as quickly as the paints.  But I do feel like the paints tend to look more dry than the shadesticks and the eye area has to be very well moisturized before application.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally prefer paints, in particular Bare Canvas.  It's incrediably versatile and I can use it under ALL of my shadows.  I find that with shadesticks I'm not able to apply them as precisely as I would like to and I have to match color groups :::shrugs shoulders:::  I'm kinda low key and like things to be easy and straight forward.  I've bought three shadesticks and hardly ever use them.  Whereas I have several paints and use them virtually everyday (one at a time of course).

I love that paints are easier to apply and the color intensity is very easily modified.  I still haven't been able to "manipulate" the shadesticks like I would like to.  Of course others swear by them and my opinion is that you should probably give both a try and see which one works best for you.  Right now is a great time to give them a shot with the Holiday Sets being released.  $28.50 I think for a myriad of colors to play with.

Best of Luck


----------



## Jaim (Nov 17, 2005)

I really like both and I don't really compare them to each other. I use Bare Canvas paint or the Fresh Cement shadestick as a base and don't have problems with creasing or anything. Maybe I'm just easy to please!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't own any shadesticks but the paints are lovely.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 17, 2005)

I haven't tried either, but from the sound of it, shadesticks are not right for me. I've got oily eyelids, see, so things crease *really* easily on me. I guess once I run out of Primer Potion, I'll go for paints.


----------



## unalicious (Nov 18, 2005)

I have to say that I love both.  I love my paints for sheer bases (Stilife is a staple in my make-up routine) as well as for coloured bases.  However, I like my shadesticks to wear just by themselves or as coloured bases.  I love mixing up the colours and seeing what combinations I get.

I have oily lids, and when I use shadesticks, I lay down a very sheer, thin application of paint before putting the shadestick on top.  I find that it works quite well.  Not as great a staying power as paints, but hey, 12 hours is still pretty good.


----------



## AimeeEm (Nov 18, 2005)

Paints are my HG but I also like my shadestick in Shimmersand because it works for any warm eye that I like to do for a sort of brownish nude look; browns, beiges, melons... 

Just yesterday I wore nothing but Shimmersand with Benefit's Georgia on lids. And then Georgia all over face as powder. Just a little bit of colour but enough to make you look healthy. And my brown eyes liked the warm beige touch.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 24, 2005)

i like paints better, i mean i love shadesticks, the colors are wonderful. but paints definitley go on alot better.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 4, 2005)

I prefer Shadestick I find the paint make some eyeshadows look dull.


----------



## Jenn L. (Dec 5, 2005)

I like paints better; easier to apply than the shadesticks.  I use stilife, canton candy, mauvism, bamboom, pixel, bare canvas, & tan ray.


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 6, 2005)

I personally love the paints.  I use them everytime in my makeup routine either alone or in combo with other paints or shadows.  The colours are great and they really stay put all day long.  One of my faves is Artjam.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 6, 2005)

I personally think that the Beige-ing SS is heaven sent. I wear it almost every single day, under everything.


----------



## CaptainMac (Dec 6, 2005)

I REALLY wish I liked shadesticks--it does seem to make the colors on people's FOTDs stand out really well--but I've tried three of them and they are so dry when I'm putting it on that I can't stop feeling like I'm giving myself wrinkles with all the tugging.  They don't crease but I hate applying them. Therefore, I am a paint girl, usually Bare Canvas.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

Merged 2 threads about paints and shadesticks. The first few posts belong to the older thread and then the rest belong to formerly 'shadesticks vs. paints'.


----------



## vloky (Dec 7, 2005)

I never got a hang of how to apply the paints and I love the simplicity of the shade sticks.    I love my cement shade stick.  I've put my paints up for swap though, because I don't use them, because I just make a mess.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_Maybe I'll try using both a paint and shadestick. Ahhh the trials and tribulations of having oily lids......_

 
shadesticks crease (but they're different on everyone) so if you use a paint and a shadestick over it, you should be fine.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 29, 2005)

i don't know if any of you do this,but i have oily skin and lids.the way my eyelids are it'd be easy to crease on me,but b4 i do all of my eye art i put my foundation on AND powder also,i put foundation and powder on my lids,then i do the rest of my make up and ive never had a problem with anything creasing since i was like 13 and found this out lol


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2006)

*shadesticks v. paints?*

my lone shadestick is running extremely low, so i'm gonna have to go to mac next time i have money and get a new one. but i was wondering if maybe i should switch to a paint. i'm using it solely as a base...and i know many of you fine ladies and gents have tried both as bases. 

which do you like better?
why?
which is easier to apply?
which keeps the shadow colour on longest?
which makes the shadow colour most vibrant?

thanks in advance


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 22, 2006)

I love paints because they are so easy to work with, that being said I just bought 3 shadesticks.  The first one I had used to tug at my lid a lot but these last ones I bought seem to apply much smoother.  I generally use paints with eyeshadows and shadesticks with pigments.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 22, 2006)

My only shadestick tugged at my eyelids and was kinda dry.  I like paints much better with the 217 brush.  I seem to overapply with my finger.
But I love paints as i can manipulate them better.  
They both have their advantages and disadvantages, but since you've never had a paint i'd definately get a good base color like Bare Canvas, Untitled or Stilife.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 22, 2006)

I like paints waaaaaay better! I have two shadesticks and use them with a base to make the color more vivid.
ie:

Blurburry with Trax, Sketch, Coppering...
Sea Me with Jewel Blue, Freshwater etc...

I can't use the shadesticks alone as a base however b/c they crease on me and don't give as even a texture as paints do.

But if they work for you as a base then stick with them


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 23, 2006)

i like shadesticks a lot better, i like how they bend the shade you apply over them a little bit, their staying power, and boldness. however, i do use paints some too...
my local mac ma said that oily skin people should use paints because shadesticks will get yucky and greasy and creasy..i have dry skin, so i cant comment on that. i think shadesticks keep the color brighter and longer and all that, but paints are certainly easier to apply!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a paint gal, I had one shadestick and it just didn't like me, sadly. And paints stay put much better than shadesticks. I had Royal Hue and it just didn't apply evenly, and tugged at my lid as others have stated above.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 23, 2006)

i love paints alllotttt better. i think shadesticks are hearder to get on and dont last as long plus they crease on me. and paints go on really smooth and it stays longer and makes the eyeshadow more vibrant.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 23, 2006)

I like paints more. They are easier to apply and the shadesticks dried out my lids horribly!


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 23, 2006)

kinda a tricky question. i use paints more but i never use them alone. i was using bare canvas for the longest, just to keep the shadow on my lids but i didn't like how it seemed to dull out the color. i guess it really depends on what paint you're using, but i noticed even with my colored paints i wasn't really getting the effect i wanted. paints are definitely easier to work with than shadesticks, but if you're looking for a base that'll work better with color, i say get the paint and keep the shadestick too.


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

i like paints more. bare canvas seems to cling onto whatever shadow, pigment or gloss i apply. the trick is not to use a ton of paint because it will crease whatever you put on top of it. try the prep. its pretty handy


----------



## bozica (Jan 23, 2006)

I like paints way better. They're easier to apply for me than shadesticks which tugged at my eyelid and never went on evenly, and paints don't crease on me like shadesticks did within a few hours. I tried to like my shadesticks, but just got more paints instead and swapped all my shadesticks away.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33165


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2006)

I have and use both, depending on the colors I'm trying to achieve - I have found shadesticks to be easier to apply evenly, however both make awesome bases, neither crease on me, and my eyeshadow stays put all day.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 18, 2006)

Which do you think make a better base and why?  Does one or the other help paint adhere better?  Get more intense color payoff?  Last longer?  Crease less?  Which do you like and why?


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 18, 2006)

untitled paint is the only one that doesn't give me issues. the shimmery ones, such as shimma, chartu, base light, etc...forget it, i always have color payoff problems.
the best base combo i've used thus far is untitled paint with beige-ing over it...serious stay and color wear for about 16 hours


----------



## Kristen (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to be a shadestick person through and through. I was never able to find a paint colour that worked for my skin tone, so finding shadesticks were easier. They're slightly tacky (and stay slightly tacky) which helps pigments and lustre formulas adhere especially well. They come in a variety of tones, so for brighter looks they give that extra punch you need. They're in crayon form so if you don't have brushes you don't have to worry as much.

But theeen I switched to paints and I'm not looking back. I finally found untitled and bamboom which work for warm or cool looks for me. They apply as thinly or sheerly as needed. This makes blending them out gradually a LOT easier (recc the 242 or the 213). They dry very quickly to a dry powder finish. This makes it easier for applying washes.

If you apply enough of either of them.. they will both crease. I find paints to crease slightly less of the time.
Perhaps this is just my luck, but I find shadesticks don't keep as well. In the past I've found they've dried out/hardened, snapped, become dislodged from their housing or the mechanism has broken. There are ways to fix these things.
Paints CAN dry out or spurt. I have not had problems with either.. but they too can be fixed. 

They're both good... but in different ways. I would recc paints for every day looks. It's super easy to apply and go. Shadesticks are a bit better for complex looks because they stay tacky and for me at least... I can pack my pigments where I want them.


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 18, 2006)

Overall I like paints better, last longer, helps the colors pop a bit more... However I do like the shadesticks, just not shimmermint and silverbleu.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 18, 2006)

Untitled paint is my fave, if i'm going to a gig I know my eye make-up will stay put.
For day to day I use beiging shadestick as my base which works really well.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 18, 2006)

paints..i have one shadestick so maybe i'm not the best person to ask but i tried one and that was it, shadesticks are too hard (yeah i know warm it up...the only way i have found a shadestick works for me is over ccb). i have less creasing with paints, i like bare canvas and graphito...graphito with darker eyes gives me great color pay of when doing blues and a color like beauty marked.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 20, 2006)

I like both of them so I use both. 
When I am in a rush or doing something simple and plain I will usually just use paint. Bare Canvas matches the skintone of my eyes so I use that one. 

I like to use shadesticks because for me, it reinforces the colour and makes it brighter!

When I am doing something fancy or am going out for the night I will use Bare Canvas and then a shadestick on top of that. It holds everything in place super tight and after a long day of running around or long night of partying I still have to scrub to get it off. It also, like I said above, makes the colour brighter for me.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought Crimsonaire and Beige-ing Shadesticks when they were released and I returned them a week later!
I hated their application it was not as smooth as I thought it would be!

Now I'm a big fan of Paints! I use Bare Canvas, Stilife and Base Light all the time!


----------

